

Facebook removed Chrome from the list of suported browsers.  - amrnt
https://www.facebook.com/unsupportedbrowser

======
tent1
That's not the supported browser list – this is:
<http://www.facebook.com/help/210310575676558>

It's always been on there.

~~~
keverw92
Glad they are supporting it! Looks like that page is just to download one. I
wish they would add Chrome to it but meh. Not a big deal. Google has
advertising all over for Chrome it seems when you use IE, maybe on the other
ones also.

------
citricsquid
Nobody can find that it was removed, just that it was never added, discussion
from 5 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4020406>

Specifically: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4022171>

------
jawns
This is odd ... but it's not like Google doesn't do the same thing all the
time, at least to a degree.

Look at its most recent interactive Google Doodle, the Moog keyboard. When you
accessed the page on Firefox, there was a little note that said something
like, "Consider upgrading to a modern browser like Chrome to get the full
experience." (I think the Chrome version made use of a different method for
producing the audio -- presumably implemented for the sole reason of promoting
Chrome.)

------
phear
A curious case, IE supported but chrome isnt. Microsoft shareholding aside
that is indeed strange. Anyone with any intel on why?

------
okamiueru
I think I'll file this under w/e. People do make a big deal about the most
trivial things.

------
jameswyse
They probably just forgot to add it..

------
rex64
It's war

